# Alexa is conquering the world, which creates a possible problem



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.wired.com/2017/01/alexa-conquering-world-now-amazons-real-challenge-begins/

All sorts of devices are integrating Alexa into them. But how do things work when a roomful of devices hear you start a command with "Alexa"? I can understand why Amazon wants to require command start with that word. PReserve Brand integrity! But it could be confusing. And learning a list of commands separately for each of a room full of devices is a bad thing also.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We have two different dots under two different accounts. One is mine and the other belongs to my grandson. He has to be careful when talking to his that his door's closed. I tried to get him to change his Alexa to echo , but he wouldn't do it . Of course I'm not changing mine because I'm used to the original name for the one I have at my mother's.

Right now, I have no plans to get any of the other add-ons. I'm happy with her the way she is.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought a second echo for the bedroom before the smaller and cheaper versions came out. Are used to have trouble with the second echo interpreting or misinterpreting my command even though it's on the other end of a two bedroom apartment. Doesn't happen as much. I think they have set up comparisons between multiple echoes on the same network to make sure that only the closer one respond.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in an average size one bedroom condo.  I have two Echos -- one in living room, Echo, and one in bedroom, Alexa.  I've never had a problem.


----------

